# Latest Waldorf Astoria Collection Hotels



## alwysonvac (Feb 8, 2009)

Noticed some new resorts listed under the Waldorf Astoria Collection Hotels				


> From the Waldorf Astoria Collection - http://www.waldorfastoriacollection.com/
> 
> *Unrivaled Experiences*
> Located in exclusive travel destinations, our luxury hotels offer a world of possibilities that combine local flavor with global sophistication. Indulge in rejuvenating spa treatments. Experience culinary excellence. Or play a round of championship golf. Discover our enchanting luxury resorts, where each experience is uniquely yours.
> ...




From Hilton HHonors - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/rewards/freenight.do
*NOTE: VIP only awards are also available. You will need to call the Hilton HHonors Desk for point requirements and season information* For example, the 6 night VIP award for the Grand Wailea is 350,000 HHonor points during High Season and 300,000 HHonor points during Low Season and the Rome Cavalieri is 265,000 HHonor points during High Season and 175,000 HHonor points during Low Season. 



```
Hotel Name / Points per night & Reward Code (for High and Low Season)

Arizona Biltmore    50,000	WCH1N	40,000	WCL1N
Casa Marina         60,000	CRH1	40,000	CRL1
Edgewater*          60,000	CRH1	40,000	CRL1
Grand Wailea        80,000	WDH1N	70,000	WDL1N
La Quinta           50,000	WCH1N	40,000	WCL1N
Naples Grand**      60,000	CRH1	40,000	CRL1
Reach               60,000	CRH1	40,000	CRL1
Rome Cavalieri      60,000	WRH1N	40,000	WRL1N
Trianon Palace Versailles      60,000	CRH1	40,000	CRL1
Waldorf Astoria Hotel          60,000	WH1N	40,000	WA1N
Qasr Al Sharq Junior Suite     120,000  QASJS   (high season only)		
Qasr Al Sharq Executive Suite  160,000  QASES	(high season only)	
				
*Scheduled to open 2/5/09				
**Scheduled to open 1/22/09
```


----------



## rfb813 (Feb 8, 2009)

The Waldorf Astoria Collection is rapidly growing in key destinations around the world. Cultural urban resorts, discrete island enclaves, dramatic mountain ski destinations, a secluded desert palace – each one inviting individual discovery experienced through authentic indigenous exploration. Each hotel providing the legandary service and signature details that are the mark of The Waldorf Astoria® heritage. 

The Bentley Hotel (2009) 
El Conquistador Resort & Golden Door Spa (2009) 
Las Casitas Village & Spa (2009) 
The Boulders Resort & Golden Door Spa (2009) 
El San Juan Hotel & Casino (2009) 
Boca Raton Resort & Club (2009) 
The Beach Club at Boca Raton Resort (2009) 
Dakota Mountain Lodge & Golden Door Spa (2009) 
The Roosevelt New Orleans (2009) 
Jerusalem Palace (2010) 
Waldorf Astoria Sarasota (2010) 
Waldorf Astoria Beverly Hills (2011) 
Waldorf Astoria Shanghai (2011) 
Waldorf Astoria Montreal (2014)


----------

